# Elektronikas forums >  auto ģeneratora spriegums

## Neatkarīgais

esmu daudz lasiijis kā no mašīnas ģeneratora sameistarot metinamo aparatu..
cik esmu sapratis galvenais ir iegūt lielāku spriegumu... laikam izravet araa sprieguma regulatoru- taa saukto ''tableti'' 
mans jautaajums buutu kaa kas pec tam jasledz?   ::   saprotu masa- korpuss + tur kur bija resnais vads pie generatora. bet ko iesaakt ar tableti? 
p.s eksperimentam tiks izmantots bmw diizelja generators- 90 A tablete izskataas kaa mazs aluminjia radiators serkocinkastites lielumaa- pieskruvets pie korpusa un ar diviem vadiem pievienots pie oglītēm. butibaa galvenais jautajums- ko dariit ar to vietu? kas man jaarauja araa, kas jaliek klaat vai izejaa vins dodu vairaak par ierastajiem 14,4  v ?

----------


## Raimonds1

http://auto.delfi.lv/zinas/raksts/266

----------


## defs

Te vajag atvienot to tableti.Uz oglītēm japadod līdzspriegums caur kadu regulatoru.Paņem no kāda regulējama barošanas bloka padot spriegumu uz oglitēm pa taisno/varbūt akumulatora lādētajs/,tad jamēģina metinat,kad griezīsies rotors.Uz oglītem spriegumu pacel pamazām,lai nesadedzinatu rotora tinumus.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu biju kautkur redzeejis ka tur pieliek akumulatoru klaat   ::  
bet kas ar tam diodeem? vinas paliek kadas ir? 
kaa jums izskataas sitads variants? 
http://home.comcast.net/~t.molnar/Obwelder1.htm

----------


## defs

Ja metināsi ar stravu līdz 90A,tad jau tās pašas diodes pietiek.Ceru,ka viņas ar rezervi,ka pie 91 A nesadegs.
 Jā, tur rādīts akumulators pa taisno pie oglītes.Tāda gadijumā nepastāv strāvas regulešanas iespēja.Es izmantotu kaut ko regulejamu.Ja gribēsi mazāku stravu,tad virkne dabūsi slegt kādu pretestību,varbūt spuldzi 12 V 55W,vai ko līdzīgu.

----------


## defs

ps. lielajiem aparātiem,kam ampērmetrs iekšā,esmu redzejis,ka metinot ar 3mm elektrodu strāva sanak uz 70A apmeram.Tā ka vajadzētu izdoties.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nu man vinu pagaidaam grieziis vecas velasmasiinas asinhronais motors... 
cerams ka vins visapaar spes tadu uzdevumu veikt   ::   jo nav nekaads baigi stiprais. katraa zinjaa vins vinu 100% nespes pagriezt tik aatri un specigi kaa 2.5l dizelis   :: 
sitais jau pagaidaam kaa eksperiments... lai jau vins iesaakumaa ir neregulejams, ja vispaar projekts stradaas tad domaašu ka uzparikti uzlabot  ::

----------


## ansius

tu domā ka veļasmašīnas motors ir spējīgs pagriezt ģeneratoru metināšanas laikā? vienkārša matemātika 12V x 40A = 720W, tā kā dzīvojam pasaulē kurā lietderības koeficients nav parasti negatīvs, nevis pozitīvs, tad nu kādu 1KW motoru vajag, a piedziņai veļas mašīnas motors (cerams ka ne jauno, kam ir kolektor motori) jo bez sarežģītām vadības ķēdēm, tas beigsies ar lielu fiasko. 

ir tāda lieta ko sauc par "mašīnu pastiprinātāju" ko izmanto (-ja) elektrovilcienos piedziņas regulēšanai, un arī metināšanas sistēmās.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nee tas ir vecs motors... vins mieriigi laižas no 220V zinu ka neeka ipaša no viņa nav- bet kaa jau teicu tas ir tikai testēšanai- ja buus kautkai kautkads rezultats tad meklēšu ko jaudigaaku    ::

----------


## Didzis

A priekškam vajag tadu izvirtību? Ja jau tā kā tā tas metinamais tiek slegts pie tīkla. Es vēl saprastu, ja grib metinat lauka vidū un griezt ģenerātoru ar iekšdedzes dzineju. Manuprat viss tas ir pilnīgi garām. Tak paņem  trafiņu uz kādu kilovatu,  uztin sekundāro tinumu ar kārtīgu drati un būs Tev svarka. Zinu cilvēku, kurš gandrīz atdeva "metalistiem" tādu trafu. Ja interesē, varu iedot telefonu.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

taa ir verts jo no tiikla naaks ~220v @ 50 hz..
bet generatoram jo apgriezieni lielaaki jo frekvence lielaaka un pietam daudz lielaaka par 50hz neapteiksu cik jo nav ar ko momeerit bet gan jau ka saprati ka varetu but labaak - labak ķertu un ņemtu ar resnakiem elektordiem un biezakus metalus.
un sitaa vispaar ir taada testa versija ko gribu uzbuveet... velak varbut varetu to aparatu dabinat ar kadu benzina zalespljaveja motoru   ::

----------


## defs

Ar zāles pļāvēju varētu izdoties.Velas mašīnas motors ģībs nost,jo viņam slodze pa lielu bus.Tuksgaitā jau griezīs.Ja nemaldos,veļas mas.motoram bija kadi 180w tikai,bet ka jau tika te rakstits-vajag to kilovatu,ja gribi nopietni pamēģinat.Ar veļamšīnas motoru izdarbosies un noterēsi laiku vien.

----------


## AndrisZ

> frekvence lielaaka un pietam daudz lielaaka par 50hz neapteiksu cik


 Aiz ģeneratora diodēm jau ir līdzstrāva. Nu, labi, ar nelielām pulsācijām pa virsu. Kā jau aiz trīsfāzu taisngrieža bez kondensatora. Nedomāju, ka to frekvence kautkādā veidā varētu ietekmēt šuvi.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

taa kaa metināšanā neesmu nekads baigais specailists...
tas kaada atskribiiba ir metinot ar lidzstravu, vai mainstravu?

----------


## ansius

ir atšķirība un pie tam liela. vēl jo vairāk ir metāli kurus var tikai ar līdzstrāvu metināt (piem. alumīnijs). loka stabilitāte -> pamatatšķirība.

----------


## defs

Laikam arī ir atšķirība elektrodiem,kas paredzēti līdzstrāvai vai maiņstravai.Katrā ziņa ar līdzstrāvu esot metināt vieglāk.A auto ģeneratoru neesmu nekad provejis metinat,bet ar tanka ģeneratoru gan pamēģinaju.To grieza  4kW 3fāzes motors.Ģeneratoram bija 2kW jauda 24 v līdzspriegums.Teikšu tā,ka bija patīkamak,neka ar transformatora metinamo.Es toreiz tam vīram dabuju uztaisīt strāvas regulatoru.Tas notika tā-ņēmu 100w trafu/kāds bija pie rokas/,izeja liku diožu tiltu,no kura lidzstrāvu padevu uz ģeneratora oglitēm.Trafa primarajā pusē ieslēdzu sprieguma regulatoru uz semistora.Iznāca super,tas cilvēks bija ļoti apmierinats.

----------


## Didzis

Vispār jau līdzstrāva arī Āfrika ir līdzstrāva un no autiņa ģenerātora iegūta līdzstrava pilnīgi ne ar ko neatšķiras no trīsfazu tīkla transformatora iegūtas līdzstrāvas. Varbut vienīgi ar pulsaciju frekvenci, bet to parasti novērš ar droseles palīdzību. Pie autiņa ģenerātora vajadzes droseli ar mazaku serdi- tā varbūt vienīgā priekšrocība  ::  . Būtībā jau jāskatās, ko taisās metināt. Ja metināmo aparatu vajag vienkāršiem darbiem piemājas saimniecībā, tad pilnīgi pietiks ar vienfazu maiņstrāvas, no tīkla barojamu, metinamo aparatu. Ja vajag nopietni strādāt teiksim pie autiņu kuzavu remonta, tad bez pusautomata neiztikt, bet ja vajag metinat trubas katlumajā kautkur pie griestiem, tad bez elektroniska pleca karama invertora neiztikt.

----------


## Raimonds1

interesei
Fonona veikalā ir ķīniešu 4kW ģenerators vienfāzes, 3000 rpm
jāpārtin vadi un viss

pāris shēmas elektrodu metināmajam

----------


## defs

Raimonds1 -Fonona veikalā ir ķīniešu 4kW ģenerators vienfāzes, 3000 rpm
jāpārtin vadi un viss

 ::  ,skaties vien uz ķīniesiem.Manam tēvam ir ķiniešu radioaparats uz baterijam ,pārnēsājams,kam ir 800 W jauda :: )

----------


## Raimonds1

nedomāju, ka viņi neprot pareizo elektrotehnisko skārdu pareizi salikt un vadus uztīt, parak vienkārša lieta

----------


## defs

> nedomāju, ka viņi neprot pareizo elektrotehnisko skārdu pareizi salikt un vadus uztīt, parak vienkārša lieta


 Es ar domaju,ka prot,bet,lai smazinatu razošanas izmaksas uztaisa kaut ko lētāku,bet tad nevar ticēt tam,kas virsū rakstīts.
Pagājošo vasaru gribeju pirkt zales trimmeri,kas bija par lētu cenu.Veikala pārdevējs pateica,ka tas paredzs 10 minūtēm.
 Protams,ka tad nepirku,paņemu dārgāku,kas man vēl sovasar kalpoja.

----------


## ansius

raimond, apdāvinātais,lūdzu beiz publicēt shēmas kas ir nepareizas, ok?

----------


## Raimonds1

Un kas tad tur nepareizs? Ak, jā slēdža vietā tiristori protams un virknes pretestība nav uzzīmēta. Un darbojas.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

paldies par ietekumu bet nekadus kiniesu generatorus es nepirksu   ::  
kriizes apstaaklji- ar naudu suudigi, tapec jameistro no taa kas ir   ::   pietiek jau ka vadi elektrodu turetajs un massas klemme un maska bus japerk bet toties ir auto ģeneratos ar ko vinu griest atradiišu.
 tad veel par to spriegumu uz oglītēm... ja pareizi sapratu- regulējot to var regulēt izejas strāvu, vai spriegumu?  tur sanaak ka var likt kadu trafu no tiikla ar parsledzam pretestībām?

----------


## defs

> paldies par ietekumu bet nekadus kiniesu generatorus es nepirksu   
> kriizes apstaaklji- ar naudu suudigi, tapec jameistro no taa kas ir    pietiek jau ka vadi elektrodu turetajs un massas klemme un maska bus japerk bet toties ir auto ģeneratos ar ko vinu griest atradiišu.
>  tad veel par to spriegumu uz oglītēm... ja pareizi sapratu- regulējot to var regulēt izejas strāvu, vai spriegumu?  tur sanaak ka var likt kadu trafu no tiikla ar parsledzam pretestībām?


 Pilnīgi pareizi-palielinot strāvu/spriegumu/uz oglītēm,palielināsies arī jauda izejā.Vari lietot arī pretestības.Tikai aiz trafa vel jaliek diožu tilts,lai uz oglītēm iet līdzstrāva.Trafa izejas spriegums 12V.

----------


## ansius

es biju domājis metin2trafi.jpg shēmu

----------


## Raimonds1

?.....

Ar to ģeneratoru ir ta, ka rokas loka metināšanai ir tāda raksturlīkne, kas piešķilšanas brīdī prasa daudz lielāku spriegumu, nekā metināšanas brīdī.

----------


## ezis666

Tev vajag no kāda smagā 28V ģeneratoru, un to griezt ar vismaz 6-7krpm, motoram jābūt min 5kW.
Diodes ārā, jāliek kādas vismaz 200V@160A  uz rotora 0-24V regulējamu, atkarībā no *strāvas* izejā.Tukšgaitā būs ap 60-80V un ērti regulējams

----------


## Neatkarīgais

jautajums: taa jabut ka kad pie oblitem piesleedzot 12v generatoru nevar ar roku vairs pagriezt?
cik noprotu rotors kaa jaudiigs elektromagneets turaas sava vietaa... tad varetu buut ja es vinu taadu tomeer piedabunu griezties tad araa naks daudz lielaaks spriegums un straava?

----------


## defs

Tieši tā,ka paliek stingrāks,jo enkurs tagad uzvedas ka magnēts.Sāksi griezt skriemeli un izejā nāks lauka spriegums.Vari sākumā dot mazāku spriegumu uz oglītēm,piemeram 6V,tad pavēro,kas notiek.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

> Tieši tā,ka paliek stingrāks,jo enkurs tagad uzvedas ka magnēts.Sāksi griezt skriemeli un izejā nāks lauka spriegums.Vari sākumā dot mazāku spriegumu uz oglītēm,piemeram 6V,tad pavēro,kas notiek.


 tad jau laikam viss kartibaa  :: 
man radaas doma ka vinu labaak pagaidaam monteesu uz autina- 2.4l turbo diizelja- stures past. sukna vietaa   ::   jo jametina taa pati masiina ( ne jau smalki virsbuves darbi) un tur vinu pielikt bus daudz vieglaak un motors toc vinu pagrieziis vienalga ar cik lielu slodzi. cik noprotu otrajam (metinasanai paredzetajam) genratoram japieliek loti pamatiiga masa pie kuzava lai necakare elektroniku   ::  
nnolikt manu ideju- es domaju stures pastiprinataju aizstat ar generatoru tikai lai sametinaau to ko vajag, visu laiku vins tur nepaliks un nebuus tads interesants papildaprikojums  ::

----------


## defs

Lai izdodas  ::

----------


## Neatkarīgais

kaa domajat ar sadu vadu kuram skergriezuma laukums ir 10mm^ varetu pietikt lai metinatu? vai vajag kautko veel niknāku > 16m ... 20mm   ::  
un protams pieskruveet ar labaam klemeem. 
p.s elektroda turetaju gan nedomasu pats- to nopirksu jau gatavu   ::

----------


## defs

Vari jau pamēginat.Ja nedegs nost izolācija,tad pietiks.Nemetināsi jau ar maksimalo stravu.

----------


## andrievs

> ....vai vajag kautko veel niknāku > 16m ... 20mm


 Es negribu pārlasīt visus komentus, lai parliecinātos, vai Tu nebiji minējis, cik lielu strāvu gribi darbināt. 
Mans metināmais pieļauj 150A un bez 50 "kvadratu" vara vada nav pat jēgas provēt.

http://www.jauda.com/html/25461.html

----------


## Raimonds1

Ar to škērsgriezumu ir tā - ja būs zems spriegums - nepalaidīsi loku. Tomēr uz loku krīt uz pusi zemāks spriegums, nekā to palaižot. Ideāli būtu palaišanas brīdī ar atsevisķu iekārtu padot to palaišanas spriegumu klāt un tad, kad tas izdarīts, kārtīgi barot to loku no resniem vadiem ar zemu spriegumu.
Protams, ka tad jādomā, ko kur pārtīt.

----------


## Neatkarīgais

nezinu ko tu domaaji ar to partiisanu... bet vadus es biju domaajis nemt tos ko izmanto auto audio sistemās- barošanai jo par ~ 4ls/ metra iet 20 mm^ vads. tik nez vai turees..
par to spriegumu- gneraos jau bez tabletes ar 12v uz oglitēm dod arā ap 60v pie lieliem apgriezieniem pa vairaak.. bet to veel neesmu taa siki eksperimentejis

----------


## einzigen

Izklausas interesanti. Kads beigas rezultats?  ::

----------


## Girts

> Izklausas interesanti. Kads beigas rezultats?


 Kas tad tur var tik interesants sanākt tīt iekš autogeneratora skaņas kabeli kaur arī tas būtu 20sq mm (tāda sķērsgriezuma nezinu) .Kaukādas svarkas buve var sākties ar smagas mašinas,autobusa generatora modificēšnu .No pieredzes varu pateikt ka ideālāks metināšanas generators,
 par tanka generatoru nav izdomāts,  lidzstrāvas , nevajag taisngriezi  ērti piekonsturejams reostats, strāvas regulēšnai.Amatnieki pat ir pamaniījušies  piekonsturēt vinču un gāzes solenoidu lai varetu lietot kā pusautomātu.

----------


## juris90

> interesei
> Fonona veikalā ir ķīniešu 4kW ģenerators vienfāzes, 3000 rpm
> jāpārtin vadi un viss
> 
> pāris shēmas elektrodu metināmajam


 raimond a tā pirmā shēma tev vispar ir pareiza tur nevajadzeja abus trafus pie 400v slēgt? nevis vienu pie 240v un otru pie 400v, nesanak, ka uz diožu tiltiem bus dažāda slodze uz viena lielaka uz otra mazaka?

----------


## ansius

juris90, tu nu gan esi atapīgs, paskaties apakaļ. Es jau kādu laiciņu iepriekš piesējos šai shēmai. Tā vienot pat vienādus trafus ir idiotisms, un tas ir tādēļ ka nav iespējams vienādus trafus uztaisīt, kaut vai vilta daļas atšķirība pie metināmo strāvu slodzes būs letāla vienam no trafiem. nav perfektu diožu nedz trafu, ideāla pasaulē tas var'būt arī strādā, bet reālajā, vairāk problēmu nekā labuma.

----------


## Raimonds1

Labi, tātad no 2 atsevisķiem trafiem caur diodēm nevar noņemt spriegumu?  Vai no ģeneratora tinumiem???

----------


## Raimonds1

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rectifier

pardesmit reizu sekundē spriegumi ir vienādi

2transformatori 
metin2trafi.jpg (20.88 KiB) Viewed 482 times 
Kura vietā ir teikts, ka sekundārie spreigumi ir 240 un 400 volti?

----------


## juris90

> interesei
> Fonona veikalā ir ķīniešu 4kW ģenerators vienfāzes, 3000 rpm
> jāpārtin vadi un viss
> 
> pāris shēmas elektrodu metināmajam


 tev raimond šī shema vispar ir pareiza?

----------


## Raimonds1

Vai viki shēma ir pareiza?
ja diodes ir kopā ar katodiem vai anodiem, tad viens trafa tinums nekādi neietekmē otru .

----------


## juris90

> Vai viki shēma ir pareiza?
> ja diodes ir kopā ar katodiem vai anodiem, tad viens trafa tinums nekādi neietekmē otru .


 jā bet beigas nesanak ta ka tas tinums kas darbojas ar 240v tiek noslogots vairak???? P=U*I  P1=240*50=12000w P2=400*50=20000w

----------


## Raimonds1

Doma nav viņus noslogot vienādi, bet gan aizpildīt sinusa tukšumus. Tādējādi uzlabojas parametri, piemēram metinot ar stiepli pusautomātu.

Pie tam sekundāro spriegumu jau var piemeklēt abiem trafiem.

50A primārajā uz abiem trafiem ? 6 vai 8mm elektrods?

----------


## juris90

> Doma nav viņus noslogot vienādi, bet gan aizpildīt sinusa tukšumus. Tādējādi uzlabojas parametri, piemēram metinot ar stiepli pusautomātu.
> 
> Pie tam sekundāro spriegumu jau var piemeklēt abiem trafiem.
> 
> 50A primārajā uz abiem trafiem ? 6 vai 8mm elektrods?


 nu tas bija domats ka piemērs par 50A nu to ka abiem trafiem sekundāro var piemeklēt es saprotu, bet es domaju par primāro tinumu, ka beigas nesanak ta ka viens trafs tiek noslogots vairāk? jo pie zemāka sprieguma bet ar to pašu slodzi pieaug ari slodze primaraja tinuma.

----------


## juris90

starp citu kādam nevajag tanka ģenerātoru? http://www.ss.lv/msgss/lv/transport/oth ... jcnep.html

----------

